# DNP Drama



## yamivegeta (May 22, 2016)

So I've been searching around for discussions about DNP, and I have to say the folks at thinksteroids are particularly dramatic and salty over DNP.
Night and day difference between this place and that one. They keep bringing up stories of people dying taking 8 pills a day and stuff like that.

I've been on a cycle for two weeks now, and it's barely noticeable, so don't know what all the drama is about. I'm not even a bodybuilder, or regular gym-goer.

Are people still so uninformed about it? I know it's dangerous at high doses or in combination with other drugs, but low doses are a walk in the park in my opinion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2016)

As much as we break balls... and I mean flat out stomp them like waffle nuggets in the shower, many of us have actual experience with things like dnp and insulin. And we are aware it can be done with a margin of safety.

It's group think in action at both places.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 22, 2016)

OP, its exactly as PoB mentions: there's an element of risk in everything we do in this space, and people's inability to properly manage those risks (or willingness to parrot 'Friend of a Friend' type negative outcomes) are what contribute the the wrongly deserved reputations of things like slin and DNP.

In either case, run properly, they can be valuable tools in yer arsenal.

As Forum Brother Thqmas eloquently quoted Paracelsus: "Sola dosis facit venenum..."  - the dose makes the poison.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 22, 2016)

It can kill you, its one of the few things that can easily be overdone and if you go over the threshold you will be lucky to live. However it can be done safely , I have experience with it I know a bunch on this board do , I personally wouldn't recommend it to someone b/c it can be mistaken for tame and someone with out the knowledge will think hey this is nothing let me double the dose and then shit gets real and I was the one who said jump. No Thanks I bet that's y you find such a "drama" over it people don't want to see it be mishandled and have someone get hurt


----------



## newbiepump (Dec 27, 2016)

yamivegeta said:


> So I've been searching around for discussions about DNP, and I have to say the folks at thinksteroids are particularly dramatic and salty over DNP.
> Night and day difference between this place and that one. They keep bringing up stories of people dying taking 8 pills a day and stuff like that.
> 
> I've been on a cycle for two weeks now, and it's barely noticeable, so don't know what all the drama is about. I'm not even a bodybuilder, or regular gym-goer.
> ...



It can kill You bro easily, DNP ITS NOT like steroids that If you by mistake take 5ml of testosterone, NOTHING happens, an overdose of Dnp can be crucial 
DNP - respect


----------

